
You’re Not Really Playing Pokémon GO in the Real World. Here’s Why: - lcdvirgo
https://medium.com/@lcdvirgo/youre-not-really-playing-pok%C3%A9mon-go-in-the-real-world-here-s-why-9d596117f1ca#.lx6gj4ifh
======
jdpigeon
I've definitely noticed this, too. A lot of the Pokemon Go playing I've seen
basically just involves people just standing around in their own world,
swiping and not talking to anyone.

Still, I think there's potential for the game. When Pokevision was live I
remember seeing a big group of teenagers roll in to a park together to catch a
rare Exeggutor. A battle system where you can challenge other players in real
time would be amazing.

~~~
mc42
Though it's my two cents, Niantic got part of the Pokemon games but missed out
the biggest thing that made it fun. Random Battles! Battling your friends (as
early as Gen 1 [2]) You can't weaken random Pokemon at all, you can't just
hatch eggs in your bag without Incubators, you can't go beyond the level cap
of 40.

Nintendo had spent a ridiculous amount of time and effort for evolutionary
charts, catch rates, and so many other things. [1]

If people enjoy the dumbed down game, with not even the "core features", or
"new Pokemon", I do believe they'd make ludicrous amounts of money with a
near-faithful recreation of mechanics.

[1] -
[http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Catch_rate](http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Catch_rate)

[2] -
[http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Game_Link_Cable](http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Game_Link_Cable)

I digress though, as it's gotten me out of the house having fun.

------
spicerguy
Completely unrelated but as a British English speaker I was amused by one of
the linked articles - [http://www.inquisitr.com/3341656/pokemon-go-accident-
man-acc...](http://www.inquisitr.com/3341656/pokemon-go-accident-man-
accidentally-urinates-on-kid-while-hunting-pokemons/) \- I think the writers
don't realise how many asterisks they actually need to use in this article,
given some of the more localised swear words being used in the quotes.

